# Bellies in the Sky



## SilverMoon (Oct 12, 2016)

I've come to dislike 
the tricks and theatrics of clouds.

 Thickets of cashmere itching
to become other than or someone.
Waiting for the woodland of my mind 
to whittle configurations, contours.

They’re always waiting for a door 
to be set behind or walked through.

Let’s take
the mustachio I gave a face
the chandelier I gave a ceiling
the mermaid I gave ground
the crutch I gave a chair

I’ve set so many clouds free
after the white chips fell like snow.

Then they cried for Michaelangelo
_Oh, the vanity of clouds_
So, I tossed the whittle for a chisel

And a thousand Davids puffed up, 
looking down at the sky.

This morning, 
they were all crowded together
greying the firmament and I thought

What has my generosity wrought?
Have I slain the sun, assisting instance?

Empty breasted, I saw a small patch of blue -
heart shaped.

I seized it
and brought it back home
before the storm.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 12, 2016)

Great poem! I really liked your style with this one. Fluid poetry all the way through.

My favorite parts:

"I’ve set so many clouds free
after the white chips fell like snow.

Then they cried for Michaelagelo 
_Oh, the vanity of clouds_
So, I tossed the whittle for a chisel

And a thousand Davids puffed up, 
looking down at the sky."


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you so much, Daniel! Given that I introduced Michaelangelo, I had to do my best to make it go _smooth...._


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 13, 2016)

This is such a clever idea for a poem. I really enjoyed all of it but I especially love the ending. Giving up on the clouds and taking home the blue sky has so many connotations. Wonderful poem, SilverMoon!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you, Jenethpen. Yes, it certainly is up for interpretation. I love yours and thank you for giving thought.

I used clouds as a metaphor for the takers in life. The avaricious people who are never satisfied, sated (hence the title) with what you have to offer them. What they ask for. More always wants more.

In the end the speaker, the giver, feels emptied and forlorn. He/she realizes they've given their heart away.  It's quickly retrieved before the storm which represents the collected anger of those who can no longer take advantage. The speaker has learned the lesson: Simply, be aware. Be selective of who you give your energy to. Don't let your heart stray from home at your own expense.

This is where I went with the poem. So glad you had your own travel!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow, I love the flow and the clever imagery. The last 4 stanzas I loved. 



> This morning,
> they were all crowded together
> greying the firmament and I thought
> 
> ...



^These in particular are my favorite. Wonderfully done


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 14, 2016)

Pidgeon, thanks so much. So glad that you liked these two stanzas. It's the speakers wake call. And really do love experimenting with imagery so thanks for your kudos!


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2016)

cloud poetry..cool


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 16, 2016)

Clouds are amazing! I love this funny and dear quote/story from Charles Schulz, the creator of the cartoons about Charlie Brown's adventures. I don't know if you're familiar with him across the pond. But, no matter, gotta love this!   Linus is one of his sidekicks.



“Aren't the clouds beautiful? They look like big balls of cotton... I could just lie here all day, and watch them drift by... If you use your imagination, you can see lots of things in the cloud formations... What do you think you see, Linus?"

"Well, those clouds up there look like the map of the British Honduras on the Caribbean... That cloud up there looks a little like the profile of Thomas Eakins, the famous painter and sculptor... And that group of clouds over there gives me the impression of the stoning of Stephen... I can see the apostle Paul standing there to one side..."

"Uh huh... That's very good... What do you see in the clouds, Charlie Brown?"

"Well, I was going to say I saw a ducky and a horsie, but I changed my mind!”   

―     Charles M. Schulz,     The Complete Peanuts, Vol. 5: 1959-1960 

http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/tag/clouds


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2016)

i like the way clouds hide at night.....


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh, Esc. I think you've got the beginning of a poem here! Pretty damn brilliant. It would be great if you made a go of it. Would love to read it!



> i like the way clouds hide at night.....


----------



## DATo (Oct 16, 2016)

VERY well done SilverMoon! This poem was a delight to read and I confess that I read it twice before all of its flavor and personality was reveled to me. One might say that the "image" of the poem itself emerged as magically as the images described in your poem emerged to the narrator.

Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 16, 2016)

DAto, how wonderful to hear that enjoyed the evolving personification. I'll share what inspired this poem.

The other morning while having coffee on my patio the sky was grey except for a small patch of blue that "was" heart shaped. How amazing! Then I thought "So, this is where my heart has been". And I felt a great sadness, often closing the door when intimacy knocks. Not up for going to that place, I made another cup of coffee and returned. Of course by then the heart was gone. Then the thought of clouds (the images we see in them) devouring the heart. And so the metaphor. No easy task.

So many thanks returned!


----------



## Reichelina (Oct 17, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> Let’s take
> the mustachio I gave a face
> the chandelier I gave a ceiling
> the mermaid I gave ground
> ...




I love the imagery here! 
I was trying to figure out who the speaker is, like you can associate it with a lot. I can interpret it in a lot of ways.
I loved it!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 17, 2016)

Very glad it's open for interpretation for you. I, too, love poems that get me to thinking. I really enjoyed giving the clouds image - like we all did when kids.Thanks!


----------



## sas (Oct 19, 2016)

Geez, I am an idiot to even think about touching this beauty. I love it.  Anyway, my own idiosyncracy is to avoid the possessive word (although I often can't). However, perhaps you can eliminate "Sky's" this way?

Those thickets of cashmere itching

Also this way the focus remains on the clouds, not the sky.  Plus, alliteration "th".   Hmmm. sas
.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 19, 2016)

I've looked at clouds from many different directions, too, and they're all so elusive, like you said.
This line sums it up for me;


> _Oh, the vanity of clouds_



Always on the lookout as things are always changing.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, sas. Sorry so late to reply. Have been away for a couple of days.



> Originally Posted by *Sas*
> 
> 
> Geez, I am an idiot to even think about touching this beauty. I love it.  Anyway, my own idiosyncracy is to avoid the possessive word (although I often can't). However, perhaps you can eliminate "Sky's" this way?
> ...



A fabulous suggestion! And I'll be making the change. I like the idea of creating an alliteration by employing "those" but I think it's best sacrificed for the impact brevity can  bring. In this case, the internal rhyme is now more apparent. e.g.

Thicket*s* of cashmere *it*ching 

Now, where have you been?! Please drop into Poetry more often!  Yours, Silvermoon

______________________________________________________________________________

Cindy, love this observation. Thank you.



> I've looked at clouds from many different directions, too, and they're all so elusive,



Yes, they are one thing for certain that can't be nailed down!  Slippery and shifty!


----------

